
The only affordable retirement for most Americans isn’t in America - nols
http://qz.com/546416/a-21st-century-american-retirement-running-away-to-belize-because-you-cant-afford-america/
======
kspaans
As a separate issue from whether or not America is too expensive for retirees,
I find forced-savings versus self-savings to be a fascinating debate. On one
hand you make people angry when the government takes their money and gives it
to a bloated pension system. On the other you make different people angry if
you end up with retirees who didn't save enough and now have to lean on a
bloated social-support system.

